

Show HN: Mixtrss - the best mixes (20+ min) on Soundcloud - jkupferman
http://mixtrss.com/

======
560jon
Code wise. Yeah, pretty good, it seems like a nicely built app that serves
it's purpose well.

Concept wise. I wish people would stop trying to push the user voted content
model onto music. Or any kind of art for that matter.

Community voted stuff works great where the end result is common across the
entire userbase. Everyone wants to stay up to date with the latest news
articles or funny youtube videos. This is why Hacker News and Reddit work
well.

The fact is though that my idea of what makes good music is going to differ
hugely from the next person. The top submissions are simply going to be the
least offensive, most agreeable. I think soundcloud realise this which is why
thier explore tab picks randomly.

I agree with the ideology of sharing music and making it easier to access, but
it's something way too subjective to apply this approach to. If all music was
ranked by popularity, we would end up with something called a chart, and
ironically "chart music" was probably a huge driving force for you to branch
out and explore music that connected with you as an individual.

------
jkupferman
Creator here. I'd be happy to hear any thoughts or feedback you have on
mixtrss. I've been using it for the past few months and thought you guys might
enjoy it.

~~~
citricsquid
How often are there new mixes? Can I come back every day and find new music?

~~~
jkupferman
yeah, the data is refreshed (and re-sorted) daily. You will often find the
same mixes for a few days since they keep getting more popular, but good new
mixes will bubble up while older ones fade away.

